# Blissio Dutch Oven



## LarryC (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi everyone! 

I am not familiar with these (http://korin.com/Blissio-Cobalt-Dutch-Oven_3?sc=28&category=17780105).... 

Soon moving out of my parent's house so I am thinking about buying kitchenware and price tag on these is appealing..... 

Couldn't find any reviews online so I am wondering if any of you might have had experience with these!

Thanks a lot!

Larry


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 28, 2015)

I've never heard of the "waterless" dutch oven. The big downside to this is that it states "do not fry" in it. You can buy a Lodge, Cuisinart or Tramontina Enameled Dutch oven for about the same price.


----------



## daveb (Jun 28, 2015)

What he said. Conventional Dutch Ovens are cast iron or enameled cast iron and are much more versatile than the ceramic donobe. The "Do Not Fry" also means do not brown which means you can't use it as one pot for tradional western braise or stews. It would work for eastern soups, nabe and rice but so will Le C, Staub and others that you can brown and fry with. And at 1.5 qt there are size limits as well.


----------



## LarryC (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks guys that's really helpful!


----------

